# Experience ILR application set m premium service at Croydon



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Hi all, 
I just wanted to share my experience at London Croydon office for ILR application. 

My appointment was for 2:20pm but we arrived there at 1:45pm. They asked for the booking confirmation for which I showed the email from my phone. Then they asked us to move into a corridor where about 8 people were waiting. After 5minutes one of the officers came in there and asked everyone to take of all the metals a. Doc any unnecessary things off your body and put them in your bag as the next you're going through is security. We did that and after a while we were moved through the security and then joined a queue where they were checking the application type and passport etc and gave us a ticket number. Then we were sent to the 2nd or 3rd floor in the waiting area where we had to wait for our ticket number to be called out. The first place we were called to was paying the fees. A lady checked our payment details page in the application form and asked us to pay from the same card which was on the form. Then we were again asked to wait for 15 minutes. Then again our number was called at a different set of counters and we were asked to handover all the documents with the copies. This lady here was quite amazed with the way tha documents were arranged and said most people here don't spend enough time on documents that's why it's a problem for us to decide for them. But you have done it quite nicely. They then put everything in a folder, put some of our details on the system and asked us to wait for biometrics. Another 20mins(3pm now) and then the call for biometrics where they took the fingerprints, took another picture and took all the documents from us and asked us to wait for another hour and a half. We didn't go outside in case they call us early or if they need any help with the documents. They had a nice canteen there so we had some food from there. At about 4:15pm we were called at a new set of counters where the lady was like keep breathing there's nothing to worry about, you have been granted the visa. She was quite nice probably because she got me the visa. Anyway she told us how we are going to receive the brp card and gave us a letter that states that I've got the visa. So it all started 13:45 and finished about 16:25.

Many people there were asked to come to the counters and explain and find different documents. It probably depends on how you organise the documents and that's the reason why they didn't need any help mine. 

I missed the brp cards I was at work. The courier company is dx. Now I can select a date and rebook it but it'll come anytime between 9 and 5. And if I pay £6.13 then I can book a morning or afternoon slot 9am to 1pm or 1pm to 5pm.

Anyway the documents I had were as follows :

1folder of finances that included bank statements for the past 6 months, work contracts, and payslips. 

1folder of cohabitation documents that's had like different letters from hmrc, council tax, gp registration cards, nhs letters, a few bank statements, and a few other things sent to our address over the past 2 years. 

1 folder of the application form. 

1 folder including the passports, old brp card, marriage certificate, and life in the UK. 

1folder of extra documents which I didn't give to them but still took with me in case they need anything. These documents were not necessary but you never know. 

So all these above folders had a twin folder with their photocopies inside them. And every folder was named outside, e.g finances original, finances photocopies, cohabitation documents original, application form photocopies etc. And then within each folder everything was named as well. E.g in finances a separate set of all bank statements and it was stated on top. Then separate payslips and separate work contracts all stated on top. It was so organised that when they returned the documents they didn't even touch most of the documents cuz you could see there was no difference in organisation so I would suggest organise the best you can and you should be fine. It took me a day and a half just to organise the documents but it was worth it. 

Overall great experience cuz I got what I wanted lol but still the staff was quite nice and they make you feel welcome. 

Any questions please let me know here and I'll try to help you out. 

And finally a massive thanks to this forum here specially Joppa for helping me through the requirements. 
God bless.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks and congratulations.
About organising documents. What you did was probably fine for same-day premium service, but most applicants outside UK have to send/mail in their documents, so we suggest to dispense with folders but just arrange the documents in logical order such as financials, accommodation, relationship etc and put originals and copies in two different stacks/piles, and hold them together with strings. So when staff cut the strings, all the documents will be there to re-arrange in any order they like. You can attach post-it notes to identify documents, but most are self-evident, such as payslips, statement, bills etc. Each visa station has its own way of doing things so this is the most convenient way.


----------



## bomav5 (Sep 5, 2013)

hi, i just want to ask if your spouse follow u to croydon? this is because in the case where your spouse is busy and can't get off work. Thanks


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Well my spouse had work but he had worked half day till 12 and then rushed to the place that's why we booked a late appointment.


----------



## bomav5 (Sep 5, 2013)

ok thanks just need an insight. congratulation on your ILR


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. And good luck


----------



## Aareh (Mar 10, 2014)

Please i am so new to this and my visa expires in 30th of july 2014.I did enter the UK in the 9th of June 2012 and i have got two joint bank accounts in me and my spouse's name, gas and electric bills,water bills,hrmc,council tax all in joint names.In additon we got letters from gp and NHS to each of us seperately and also TV license to her name.Would that be enough and can you please tell me how to arrange these documents should it be from precisely June 2012 to June 2014 because most of the documents started from august 2012,would that be enough to cover the 2year period?Thanks and looking foward to ya'll response.


----------



## DRNAUMAN (Mar 11, 2014)

*ILR set M visa*

hi maariah, congrats for getting visa.i just want to know that what if someone does not send photocopies of documents along with visa application as i only sent my original documents via postal service to home office? will it affect my visa fate? secondly, i was asked to give my biometrics by home office n i did it so on 19th january,2014 and i haven't heard anything from them ever since,how much time normally do they take to decide an ILR application.well, my wife is british born and works as pharmacist.I came from pakistan and i am a medical doctor.i attached my degree n all relevant professional certificates too with my application. do you think that it will make my case stronger? please reply thanking u in advance.


----------



## JENNYFER (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, 
First Congratulation to Mariaah for getting the ILR. I am new to this site and the forum seem very nice and helpful. I myself, is about to have my ILR application on March 24, 2014 at Croydon Office. I have a few question and I really do hope someone can give me a some answers. My partner is settled here and therefore do not need any application. When I booked my appointment, I only booked for myself because there only seems a question of dependant to be included in the appointment which in my case, I do not have one. Would they let my partner in with me although he was not on the appointment letter? Also, if for some reason, my partner couldn't make it to come with me, Is that a cause for refusal? Would the Officer need to interview us on a separate rooms or together? My partner is a bit nervous as he is not very good a remembering dates just like many blokes. He is a bit scared that he may mess-up my application for ILR.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## wis (Mar 24, 2014)

*28 days rule*

Hello Dear,

Congrats that you have got your ILR, as it says that we can apply for ILR 28 days before the end of 2 years (British citizen spouse under old rules), does this rule also applied to apply by same day service?

Thanks 





mariaah said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to share my experience at London Croydon office for ILR application.
> 
> My appointment was for 2:20pm but we arrived there at 1:45pm. They asked for the booking confirmation for which I showed the email from my phone. Then they asked us to move into a corridor where about 8 people were waiting. After 5minutes one of the officers came in there and asked everyone to take of all the metals a. Doc any unnecessary things off your body and put them in your bag as the next you're going through is security. We did that and after a while we were moved through the security and then joined a queue where they were checking the application type and passport etc and gave us a ticket number. Then we were sent to the 2nd or 3rd floor in the waiting area where we had to wait for our ticket number to be called out. The first place we were called to was paying the fees. A lady checked our payment details page in the application form and asked us to pay from the same card which was on the form. Then we were again asked to wait for 15 minutes. Then again our number was called at a different set of counters and we were asked to handover all the documents with the copies. This lady here was quite amazed with the way tha documents were arranged and said most people here don't spend enough time on documents that's why it's a problem for us to decide for them. But you have done it quite nicely. They then put everything in a folder, put some of our details on the system and asked us to wait for biometrics. Another 20mins(3pm now) and then the call for biometrics where they took the fingerprints, took another picture and took all the documents from us and asked us to wait for another hour and a half. We didn't go outside in case they call us early or if they need any help with the documents. They had a nice canteen there so we had some food from there. At about 4:15pm we were called at a new set of counters where the lady was like keep breathing there's nothing to worry about, you have been granted the visa. She was quite nice probably because she got me the visa. Anyway she told us how we are going to receive the brp card and gave us a letter that states that I've got the visa. So it all started 13:45 and finished about 16:25.
> ...


----------



## wis (Mar 24, 2014)

As I am also applying for ILR next month, I have already studied that, it's better and preferable if your partner comes with you, in case he is busy he has to write a letter mentioning that he won't be able to come, the best thing is that he should join you as they wont be taking long interview, they might ask few questions for clarifications if needed.

Best of Luck!


----------



## JENNYFER (Mar 15, 2014)

Aareh said:


> Please i am so new to this and my visa expires in 30th of july 2014.I did enter the UK in the 9th of June 2012 and i have got two joint bank accounts in me and my spouse's name, gas and electric bills,water bills,hrmc,council tax all in joint names.In additon we got letters from gp and NHS to each of us seperately and also TV license to her name.Would that be enough and can you please tell me how to arrange these documents should it be from precisely June 2012 to June 2014 because most of the documents started from august 2012,would that be enough to cover the 2year period?Thanks and looking foward to ya'll response.


Hi,

I just got my ILR yesterday through premium service at Croydon. When I was preparing my application form and all the documents I needed, I had the same thought as you in regards to the documents. As it turns out, there is no need to be so worried. Basically, you need six letters in joint name that spread in the last two years, more if it is on individual name. This does not necessarily mean every month of the last two years. your letter starting at August should be ok because even if your name is added on utility account, you have to wait for the bill to shows the new name on it and that is understandable. The HomeOffice knows that. You needed some time to get bills and account when you came in the UK. As long as there is not large gap on that two years without letter, you should be ok. Additionally, you can write a covering letter with your application, explaining your situation with the letters. On my case, I had only 3 letters for 2012, and the joint name letters only started last May 2013 because we used to live with family. I wrote a covering letter explaining this and I got my ILR! Of course, you need to satisfy the other criteria as well. 

I hope that ease your concern. Good luck.


----------



## cliffbyford (Feb 8, 2012)

*Getting a slot*

How easy is it to book the Set (M) ILR premium service at Croydon right now? We can make the application from mid-May onwards and would like to get a same-day decision (hopefully the right one!) as we are planning on travelling abroad in September. Given current wait times, that would be impossible if using the postal route.

I read a story on the BBC last year (Feb 2013) about unscrupulous individuals buying up available slots to sell at a profit, and of desperate applicants struggling to find slot. Is it still as bad as the story makes it out to be? 

This whole process is such a headache...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Try to book an appointment and find out for yourself?


----------



## JENNYFER (Mar 15, 2014)

Booking a premium service was not a problem on my case. I just went to the website and did it. Put my details and the date I want and the computer showed me time available for the date I have chosen and I click what I want and everything was pretty smooth. But if you wanna be sure, try booking the appointment now and choose the date you want. The only thing is that when you book, you need to pay the application fee upfront regardless of when is your appointment.
Good luck.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Appointment slots are released exactly six weeks before the date you want so to have the best choice, go online and try to grab the most convenient date and time slot as soon as they become available.


----------



## lalinda (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, this is great information. Did it only cost £400 more than the ILR visa fee? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, currently £400 on top of £1,093.


----------

